# Whats Wrong With This Photo



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I purchased a new Winchester SXP this weekend. After returning home and further inspecting the gun I found what I consider a "flaw" Do you see it?  Oh, I contacted Winchester this morning about the flaw and the person I talked to said they were unaware of it. I received an e-mail back saying after further inquiries they knew a small batch of these went out. What do you think?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats funny. I've never seen a typo like that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Maybe some day it will be worth alot because of it:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Reminds me of an old Jeep my dad bought wrecked from an insurance company. Had it repaired with cheap Chinese parts... it said "Joop" on the side instead of Jeep. Lol!

Seriously though, with all the cheap chinese fake crap out there, I'd make sure its the genuine thing. They are making copies of almost everything now... alot of Leupold scopes on ebay are now fakes. Make sure you have the real thing, get it corrected.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Reminds me of an old Jeep my dad bought wrecked from an insurance company. Had it repaired with cheap Chinese parts... it said "Joop" on the side instead of Jeep. Lol!
> 
> Seriously though, with all the cheap chinese fake crap out there, I'd make sure its the genuine thing. They are making copies of almost everything now... alot of Leupold scopes on ebay are now fakes. Make sure you have the real thing, get it corrected.
> 
> -DallanC


DallanC this was my thoughts exactly with all the fake crap out there. I contacted Winchester and they assured me that it was not fake. (I am still skeptical) I have worked in manufacturing for years and have seen our companies products produced by the Chinese before we even released the product to the market. It surprised me that Winchester wasn't all over this, if this was my product with my name on it I would make **** sure it was spelled correctly. Your name is everything in business. Also, I would think because it says Wincester is a trademark of Olin Corporation they would want to correct that. Wincester could be a trademark of another company. The only thing I got told in my e-mail response was "It definitely is not counterfeit and they did learn they had a small # of these go out" Personally I would have recalled the product and fixed it. It's probably not a big deal, just something Quality missed during inspection. None the less it is a mistake that should have been corrected.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

It would have been fun to be at the meeting at Winchester when they learned of it. I wonder how they came to the conclusion to let them stay on the market. If the name being spelled wrong is okay what else is just a little wrong but not bad enough to do anything about?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd hang on to that bad boy, it just might be worth more later on. By the way, I have a black powder shotgun that says it's 12 cal.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't see a thing wrong with the photo. in the photo is a world class screw up. I'd get it fixed. There's no way that I'd keep it with the hope that it might be worth more as an anomaly.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would either get a letter of authenticity type deal from them or require a replacement; if it were I would not be at all happy with it. IF they aren't bending over backwards to make you happy, I would get the dealer involved. They should be so overly embarrassed and offering whatever reasonable solution you could want. That is a good point about what other things they may be overlooking, may be a bad omen!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it! now if it said mossberg, than I'd definitely take it back!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I would either get a letter of authenticity type deal from them or require a replacement; if it were I would not be at all happy with it. IF they aren't bending over backwards to make you happy, I would get the dealer involved. They should be so overly embarrassed and offering whatever reasonable solution you could want. That is a good point about what other things they may be overlooking, may be a bad omen!


Good advice! I e-mailed Winchester and asked for a letter of authenticity. (no response yet)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Winchester contacted me and will take the gun back for correction if I want. They assured me that they were aware of the misspelling and there is no possible way this is a counterfeit. I will probably just shoot the heck out of the thing and use it like it was meant to be used and not worry about it.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

As a gun dealer I would be upset about this. I would expect my distributers or manufactures to explain this and certify its an original gun with a letter or take them back and exchange for a replacement.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What is going to happen when and if you decide to sell it and the buyer aske you what a Wincester is when you told them in the add that it was a Winchester?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That is too funny; not so much for you but for them. I can't believe they are ok with leaving them on the market.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well after shooting this gun for several years now I guess it's the real deal. I haven't had any issues with it. It's my favorite pump to shoot.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I only have one thing to say:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*knee-slapper*



bowgy said:


> I only have one thing to say:


Now that's a goodun.

.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe it's a special Lee & Perrins Edition? Like my bottle of Worcester sauce.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Has Trump been notified of this yet?


----------

